# ehh



## zero_likespie (Nov 15, 2008)

some of my older stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















??


----------



## Akoji (Nov 15, 2008)

It's interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lack of typo... but nice concepts you got there.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 15, 2008)

zero_likespie said:
			
		

> some of my older stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Top is best in my opinion, nice work


----------



## War (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice stuff. If this is your old stuff, I'd love to see your new stuff. You're definitely adding a modern touch to your tags, which I really like.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

Youve got artistic thing in your siggy!


----------

